# Sayoc DVDs.



## arnisador (Nov 26, 2003)

I saw in the current (Jan. 2004) issue of Black Belt magazine that Sayoc Kali DVDs are now available.

Has anyone seen them?


----------



## dearnis.com (Nov 26, 2003)

Yes.
Short answer; there is a lot of material and you defiantely get your money's worth. If you train in the system they are must-have references.  If you do not train in the system they give a good overview of the training methodology (Which in my opinion is a big part of what stes Sayoc Kali apart).

Chad


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Nov 27, 2003)

Is the 3 of 9 video strictly a step-by-step breakdown of 3 of 9?  Or is there other material of some sort?  thanks, Joe


----------



## dearnis.com (Nov 27, 2003)

well, yes and no.  One of the biggest mistakes I see made by people with a passing knowledge of Sayoc Kali is learning the basic 3/9 right hand pattern and thinking they "know" it.  
So when you you say step by step breakdown, well yes it.  Of 3/9 right; 3/9 left; tapping, countering, true left, etc.
So the lesson involved takes a basic pattern and dissects it many different ways. 
If you are familiar with the basic pattern the material will be easier to work; if you have not had a first hand introduction it will be much harder to pick up many of the nuances (as with any martial art seen strictly on video.)
Hope that clarifies.
Chad


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Nov 27, 2003)

That helps, thanks.


----------



## Pacificshore (Nov 27, 2003)

Would you say it's worth the $$?


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Nov 29, 2003)

They're worth the money.  Every penny.


Steve


----------



## arnisador (Nov 29, 2003)

Technically, they're an Xmas present from my wife.


----------



## Airyu@hotmail.com (Dec 1, 2003)

Hello Everyone,

Great description Chad! I have answered many questions, regarding the 3 of 9 DVD, and most people assume that it is only a tapping drill. Only after they have trained for awhile, or with a certified Instructor do they realize the applications, that stem from this one drill.

Bob Burgee, did a great job in editing and presenting the material in a manner that anyone can learn some basic points about Sayoc Kali. I had some of the first copies and I still watch them!!

Gumagalang
Guro Steve L.

www.Bujinkandojo.net


----------



## Pacificshore (Jan 12, 2004)

I recently picked up a copy of the DVD, and found it to be very interesting.  The concepts and formulas applied to knife fighting, and Tom Kier's demo............very scary to say the least.  A very good and informative DVD of what Sayoc Kali is all about:asian:


----------



## Airyu@hotmail.com (Jan 13, 2004)

Hello Everyone,

Has anyone seen the new Sama Sama DVD? Guro Chung has posted a great review on a few forums, but I would highly recommend it, if you are interested in seeing what goes on at this yearly event! (Alright I am biased on this one, but it is a great DVD!!)

Gumagalang
Guro Steve L.

www.Sayoc.com
www.Bujinkandojo.net


----------



## arnisador (Jan 13, 2004)

He posted a review on MartialTalk too:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=12425


----------

